# Local to me...



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm just wondering who lives local to me and owns either a DTP or BE? I'm in teeside and may need assistance with a little project I'm helping with.

I don't own a sage currently so would be looking to do some test fitting of a part that's being made.

I could of course chuck a cheeky offer in with@rhys and see what happens 

Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

If it's anything I'm in York on the weekend of the 2nd to the 4th, and still have my BE... Could probably make it to you on the Sunday at some point?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Cooffe said:


> If it's anything I'm in York on the weekend of the 2nd to the 4th, and still have my BE... Could probably make it to you on the Sunday at some point?


Do you mean you would travel up from York? I'm about and hour and twenty from York that's all 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jymbob (Aug 24, 2017)

Haven't you heard,@joey24dirt? Everywhere north of Leicester is a 30 min drive from everywhere else. At least, that's what my southern friends think!

I've lost track of the amount of times someone has said "oh, they're quite near you... Lancaster/York/Newcastle/Liverpool/Glasgow?"

...and I don't even live in the North!!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jymbob said:


> Haven't you heard,@joey24dirt? Everywhere north of Leicester is a 30 min drive from everywhere else. At least, that's what my southern friends think!
> 
> I've lost track of the amount of times someone has said "oh, they're quite near you... Lancaster/York/Newcastle/Liverpool/Glasgow?"
> 
> ...and I don't even live in the North!!


Haha this is true 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

And of course the roads are far quieter up here. Still using the old Roman roads here 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

From someone living south of the Thames you are definitely all up North .. So are Northeners ..


----------



## jymbob (Aug 24, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> From someone living south of the Thames you are definitely all up North .. So are Northeners ..


South of the Thames, eh?
Do you know my mate, lives down your way?
Folkestone, that's near you, right?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

jymbob said:


> South of the Thames, eh?
> Do you know my mate, lives down your way?
> Folkestone, that's near you, right?


 Might do , is he more generous with his birthday cake ?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Basically you're all northerners.
South is where they grow coffee, or Austria maybe...


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

joey24dirt said:


> Do you mean you would travel up from York? I'm about and hour and twenty from York that's all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If there's a coffee in it for me I'm game for anything...


----------



## jymbob (Aug 24, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Might do , is he more generous with his birthday cake


There was plenty! I blame whoever was cutting the slices


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Cooffe said:


> If there's a coffee in it for me I'm game for anything...


Of course 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jymbob said:


> There was plenty! I blame whoever was cutting the slices


If you're ever doing commissions I'll be ordering some of that. So so good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

@joey24dirt do you just need me to bring the machine or do you need me to bring any other bits and bobs of the kit? Would hope to be with you by about midday on the Sunday, but will let you know closer to the time


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Cooffe said:


> @joey24dirt do you just need me to bring the machine or do you need me to bring any other bits and bobs of the kit? Would hope to be with you by about midday on the Sunday, but will let you know closer to the time


I've just checked my work planner and I'm actually on call on the 4th so that's screws things up a little.

All it is I'm wanting to do is test a prototype portafilter. As sage have whacked their 54mm pf prices up, I've spoke to someone I know and we have got a 3D printed one to try. May as well make our own to keep the costs down, and saves me having to modify them 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

joey24dirt said:


> I've just checked my work planner and I'm actually on call on the 4th so that's screws things up a little.
> 
> All it is I'm wanting to do is test a prototype portafilter. As sage have whacked their 54mm pf prices up, I've spoke to someone I know and we have got a 3D printed one to try. May as well make our own to keep the costs down, and saves me having to modify them
> 
> ...


 Ah ? not sure I'll be able to get up on the Saturday though, as I'm looking after my grandad post-op. Not sure if there's any way to make it work, but I don't think I'll be up again until end of August which I guess is a while away.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Cooffe said:


> Ah  not sure I'll be able to get up on the Saturday though, as I'm looking after my grandad post-op. Not sure if there's any way to make it work, but I don't think I'll be up again until end of August which I guess is a while away.


It's ok don't worry about  there's no great rush to have it tested, I was just seeing what was close nearby. I could go down to Lakeland in Northallerton to test it haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

joey24dirt said:


> It's ok don't worry about
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 John Lewis also have a lot on display if there's one near you


----------

